
Ubuntu 20.04 is first LTS release in two years - samizdis
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/04/23/canonical_releases_ubuntu_2004_claims/
======
Piskvorrr
How is that surprising? Ubuntu LTS is released with a two-year frequency, _by
design_. (Meanwhile there have been point updates to the previous supported
LTSes, 18.04 is on 18.04.4 now; and the twice-a-year "normal" releases have
been released as well)

~~~
samizdis
It isn't surprising. It is just pointing out the event.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Ok. I have read "first X in two years" as "we would have expected one
earlier", but perhaps I'm reading too much into it.

